# Anything Goes Public Announcement: Cock Pics



## theCaptn' (Jan 29, 2011)

Please note, that all cock pics will require authentification.

The following must be handwritten in biro on said penis:

"DRSE"

"IronMag"

"I<3Prince"

. . . . otherwise risk servere moderation and/or infractions!


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 29, 2011)

i'll post my cock up later.  i'll have to write "DRSE" on it. none of that other shit will fit.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 29, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> i'll post my cock up later. i'll have to write "DRSE" on it. none of that other shit will fit.


 
Im pretty sure you're Afro-American . . .  saying the myth ain't true?


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 29, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Im pretty sure you're Afro-American . . . saying the myth ain't true?


 
why would you think i was african-american, bro??

i'm as lilly white as you are. . .

otherwise, i would write the declaration of mother fucking independence on my dick for you.


----------



## Kathybird (Jan 29, 2011)

Less talkin', more postin.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> "I<3Prince"


----------



## Tesla (Jan 29, 2011)

WTF would u knobs wanna see pics of other dude's cocks...?? 

This place is gettin' way too perverted and ghey....


----------



## maniclion (Jan 30, 2011)

"wiener party in Retlaws bum, everyones invited!!!!!'


----------



## Tesla (Jan 30, 2011)

maniclion said:


> "wiener party in Retlaws bum, everyones invited!!!!!'


 
No thanks .......  I'll pass.......this place is getting way too homo....JFC!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2011)

Tesla said:


> WTF would u knobs wanna see pics of other dude's cocks...??
> 
> This place is gettin' way too perverted and ghey....


 
some people wanna see that stubby 6"er you're sporting chief


----------



## Tesla (Jan 30, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> some people wanna see that stubby 6"er you're sporting chief


 
The stubby 6-1/2 incher with nice girth has satisfied many milfs/gilfs


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2011)

Tesla said:


> The stubby 6-1/2 incher with nice girth has satisfied many milfs/gilfs


 
hey! where'd the extra 1/2 " come from?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 30, 2011)

The "C" gave the extra 1/2......not sure why, but it expanded my knob a little........usually hangs around 6, but at it's best is 6-1/2......Milfs think my cock is "pretty" and "nice"...that's what they tell me anyway.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2011)

Tesla said:


> The "C" gave the extra 1/2......not sure why, but it expanded my knob a little........usually hangs around 6, but at it's best is 6-1/2......Milfs think my cock is "pretty" and "nice"...that's what they tell me anyway.


 
sounds like both heads get the milf tick of approval


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 30, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Please note, the all cock pics will require authentification.
> 
> The following must be handwritten in biro on said penis:
> 
> ...



Just woke up, I'll play !


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 30, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Please note, that all cock pics will require authentification.
> 
> The following must be handwritten in biro on said penis:
> 
> ...


Hey, Captn'


Can you add " Cellardoor" to that list?  This will ensure that only the biggest cocks get posted cause my name is so long.





Kthxbye


----------



## jztctccg (Jan 31, 2011)

DRSE"

"IronMag"

"I<3Prince"


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 31, 2011)

Tesla said:


> WTF would u knobs wanna see pics of other dude's cocks...??
> 
> This place is gettin' way too perverted and ghey....



Right!  You would of though one of us girls would have started this thread, NOPE!  There are several posts ond no pics.  



maniclion said:


> "wiener party in Retlaws bum, everyones invited!!!!!'



  Have fun guys, please don't post those pic when you are all done


----------



## SFW (Jan 31, 2011)

can we have an atrophied ballsac contest?

Whoevers coin sac resembles Al's head the most wins a free bottle of Metha drol extreme and some soiled blue panties


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 31, 2011)

Yea, I'm callin you boys out.  Stop being a bunch of pussies and post your junk.  I won't laugh if it's small as long as it's hard.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 1, 2011)

I am with CD on this one again.  Don't be shy


----------



## CG (Feb 1, 2011)

:Thinking: well, I'm at work. So I'm not writing on my d and snapping pics at my desk. But lemme check the photo album... or I might just send it to the ladies... don't want you mo's gettin jealous or turned on

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlacap (Feb 1, 2011)

post your little dicks now.  i want to see all your cocks.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 1, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Yea, I'm callin you boys out.  Stop being a bunch of pussies and post your junk.  I won't laugh if it's small as long as it's hard.



And will u do the same in return


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 1, 2011)

^^^ I don't think CD has a penis.  So she can't play in this game.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Yea, I'm callin you boys out.  Stop being a bunch of pussies and post your junk.  I won't laugh if it's small as long as it's hard.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 1, 2011)

Whoever does this is awesome.


----------



## jlacap (Feb 1, 2011)

post your cocks now dammit.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2011)

jlacap said:


> post your cocks now dammit.



Do it! jlacap needs new LHJO material!


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 1, 2011)

There are some demanding men in here wanting to see cock pics.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 1, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> ^^^ I don't think CD has a penis.  So she can't play in this game.



No but she can find something good to post


----------



## SFW (Feb 1, 2011)

PM your Youtube username and ill send a private video. 

(Birds only, no homosapiens)


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 1, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> Whoever does this is awesome.



 cocksmuscle has spoken


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 1, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> :Thinking: well, I'm at work. So I'm not writing on my d and snapping pics at my desk. But lemme check the photo album... or I might just send it to the ladies... don't want you mo's gettin jealous or turned on
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Stop being a baby.  I've had guys sent me cock pics from work b4.  This is not an excuse I will accept.


----------



## CG (Feb 2, 2011)

Well. Since I can't pm pics from my phone...






Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 2, 2011)

at least one guy on the forum has some balls.




Reps to you Cgrant.



Anyone else?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 2, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Well. Since I can't pm pics from my phone...





CellarDoor said:


> at least one guy on the forum has some balls.



Doesn't count.  Didn't read rules.


----------



## CG (Feb 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> at least one guy on the forum has some balls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks hun, lemme know if you want moar of my d! 


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Feb 2, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Doesn't count.  Didn't read rules.



Beatin me up on a technicality eh? FINE you fuckin jerk. Glad you wanna see moar cox tho!

GICH

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Feb 2, 2011)

Imma have to go home at lunch and shave my balls for you fucks. That was my plan for Thursday night. Damnit!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Yea, I'm callin you boys out. Stop being a bunch of pussies and post your junk. I won't laugh if it's small as long as it's hard.


 
You should post your junk too!

GICH!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 2, 2011)

Should I post one tigerpumped or regular?


----------



## Curt James (Feb 2, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Please note, that all *cock pics* will require authentification.
> 
> The following must be handwritten in biro on said penis:
> 
> ...









GICH!


----------



## CG (Feb 2, 2011)

I heard someone ran out of gummybears last night...



GICH

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## GNC Rep (Feb 2, 2011)

enztenze on sale at gnc now grow 2.8 inchs you need it gich


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 2, 2011)

What kind of gummy bear is that?


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 2, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Should I post one tigerpumped or regular?



Uh....go with the tiger pumped.


----------



## CG (Feb 2, 2011)

GNC Rep said:


> enztenze on sale at gnc now grow 2.8 inchs you need it gich



Rocking 7.5 now. I think 10.3 would be a lil OD eh?

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Feb 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> What kind of gummy bear is that?



The only kind. Haribo.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 2, 2011)

Finally some cock pics in this cock thread.  Thanks for man~ ing up


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2011)

Cock pics are invalid. Please read the rules in Post 1!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 2, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Beatin me up on a technicality eh? FINE you fuckin jerk.





theCaptn' said:


> Cock pics are invalid. Please read the rules in Post 1!



Tried to warn ya.


----------



## CG (Feb 2, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Cock pics are invalid. Please read the rules in Post 1!



Don't neg me!  I'm not about to try and AP the old lady with drse, IM, I <3 prince, cellardoor or anything like that, doubt it would go over well. Give me time, ill make it happen. Unlike the rest ofyous


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 2, 2011)

ooops,


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 2, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Don't neg me!  I'm not about to try and AP the old lady with drse, IM, I <3 prince, cellardoor or anything like that, doubt it would go over well. Give me time, ill make it happen. Unlike the rest ofyous


 
I wil draw you a mentle pic big knob, permed pubes with sparklies and glitter all over

gich


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 2, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I wil draw you a mentle pic big knob, permed pubes with sparklies and glitter all over
> 
> gich


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 2, 2011)

All right. Here ya go.


----------



## SFW (Feb 2, 2011)

Thems not the balls of a tren abuser right thurrrr.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 2, 2011)

Where are these ladies pictures at that want to see our cocks? Lets see those and I bet you have a deal.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 2, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Should I post one tigerpumped or regular?


 


GearsMcGilf said:


> All right. Here ya go.


 
Lol that looks like my best friend's ex's cock. Very nice.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 2, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


>



But Captin' that one Gears posted was really fun to look at.


*sniff sniff


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> But Captin' that one Gears posted was really fun to look at.
> 
> 
> *sniff sniff


 
you know the rules goddamit!


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 2, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> you know the rules goddamit!



Where exactly are you planning on using that paddle?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Where exactly are you planning on using that paddle?



That'll be a lesson to you to save pictures you really like in the future.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Where exactly are you planning on using that paddle?


 
you want the flat side or the handle?


----------



## blond&blu (Feb 3, 2011)

I wouldn't mind seeing Mr. Fantastico's  cock pic on here if his avatar is the real him.


----------



## bmw (Feb 3, 2011)

blond&blu said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Mr. Fantastico's  cock pic on here if his avatar is the real him.


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 3, 2011)

blond&blu said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Mr. Fantastico's  cock pic on here if his avatar is the real him.




Its not ! mine is really him !


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Feb 3, 2011)

uhhuh blond&blu. 

i smell bs. gotta be ret's other acct or somethin.


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 3, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> uhhuh blond&blu.
> 
> i smell bs. gotta be ret's other acct or somethin.




  i just posted her pic, swear on my kids its for real !


----------



## SFW (Feb 3, 2011)

where what pic??


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 3, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> where what pic??


  ugly viginas


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> where what pic??


 
it was there, someone removed it.  . . and it wasnt I


----------



## SFW (Feb 3, 2011)

my spidey senses are tingling





wait thats my bs detector. disregard


----------



## SFW (Feb 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> it was there, someone removed it.  . . and it wasnt I


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2011)

Retlaw said:


>


 
there she is again


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> there she is again


  Thats her retard !


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Thats her retard !


 
someone wants a 3-day ban!


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> someone wants a 3-day ban!




This place wouldnt be the same ! My fans would rebel and oust you from office !


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> This place wouldnt be the same ! My fans would rebel and oust you from office !


 
 . . . best you post up moar pics of that hot slut then


----------



## CG (Feb 3, 2011)

Where'd my cockpics go?!? 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 3, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Where'd my cockpics go?!?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



I'm sure retLAW had something to do with it.

Sent from my Dell D630 laptop using keystroke


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 3, 2011)

hmmm the lack of cok pics in this thread seems to prove bodybuilders have shrunken nuts.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 3, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Where'd my cockpics go?!?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



I was wondering the same damn thing!  Isn't this a cock thread?  

Maybe, just maybe you intimidated the other boys, 



Little Wing said:


> hmmm the lack of cok pics in this thread seems to prove bodybuilders have shrunken nuts.



I so think you are on to something here.  Why else would we only have 1 guy step up?


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 3, 2011)

Retlaw said:


>


 

I'd pee in that girls butt.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2011)

hmmm...there were a couple of real cock pics in here yesterday and now they're gone?


----------



## CG (Feb 3, 2011)

Well fuckit, they're comin back!



Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Feb 3, 2011)

And the famous gummybear!



Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 3, 2011)

There is it.  That is what I am talking about.  Lets see how long it lasts this time   

You can try and keep a man down, but not his penis


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 3, 2011)

You need to clean your house bro!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 3, 2011)

My cock wins!


----------



## CG (Feb 3, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> You need to clean your house bro!


Yes, lol. That was the post work, pre cleaning LHJO.. er. RHJO lol. And yes, I do need to clean lol


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 3, 2011)

lol @ the bravery of someone actually daring to post their penis being overshadowed by needing to tidy up. 

i guess johnnny was just ahead of the times.


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 3, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> There is it.  That is what I am talking about.  Lets see how long it lasts this time
> 
> You can try and keep a man down, but not his penis




There is something in Jersey water baby, makes our dicks stand up and out above the rest !

Dont ask !


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Where'd my cockpics go?!?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


 


REDDOG309 said:


> I'm sure retLAW had something to do with it.
> 
> Sent from my Dell D630 laptop using keystroke


 


Little Wing said:


> hmmm the lack of cok pics in this thread seems to prove bodybuilders have shrunken nuts.


 


Gena Marie said:


> I was wondering the same damn thing! Isn't this a cock thread?
> 
> Maybe, just maybe you intimidated the other boys,
> 
> ...


 


Prince said:


> hmmm...there were a couple of real cock pics in here yesterday and now they're gone?


 
 ANY COCK PICS WITHOUT "DRSE" "IRON-MAG" OR "I<3PRINCE" DRAWN ON THEM WITH A MARKER PEN ARE ILLEGAL!!!!! 

THOSE ARE THE RULES GODDAMIT!

NEGS ARE A-COMING!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 3, 2011)

i think holding a paper is fair. scrubbing marker off could be painful.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2011)

Capt'n dick keeps deleting people's pics.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2011)

Prince said:


> Capt'n dick keeps deleting people's pics.


 
I thought you might like to see your name on one


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 3, 2011)

Damn it Captn, you are ruining my fun.  Put them back, pleasssssssssse, lol
Let us gals have some fun for once.  Usually we get a bunch of weird shit here.  No really!  You see it too


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I thought you might like to see your name on one



ummm...you started this "post your cock" thread not me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2011)

Prince said:


> ummm...you started this "post your cock" thread not me.


 
No, I started this Public Announcement regarding verification of cock pics.

Anywho . . no moar editing . . I was really hoping to see DSRE drawn on someone's wanger


----------



## vortrit (Feb 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> No, I started this Public Announcement regarding verification of cock pics.
> 
> Anywho . . no moar editing . . I was really hoping to see DSRE drawn on someone's wanger



You gonna let this Prince guy push you around!?


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You gonna let this Prince guy push you around!?



Could be fun.  I want to watch.  

The fun just might begin


----------



## CG (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm not gonna upload the same pix until I get one that's verified. Motherfuckers. And if I hadn't already lhjo'd twice and just sfw, you'd see my d.. again lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 3, 2011)

We all break the rules once in awhile don't we???


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> I'm not gonna upload the same pix until I get one that's verified. Motherfuckers. And if I hadn't already lhjo'd twice and just sfw, you'd see my d.. again lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


 
One look at Gena should get you going mate


----------



## CG (Feb 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> One look at Gena should get you going mate



Up ain't the problem, but tryin a lhjo and then instead of a nut, a little flag that says "BANG!" Pops out of the end, its disappointing to say the least. Lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 4, 2011)

Who took down my cock pic?!??!??


----------



## jlacap (Feb 4, 2011)

dammit, post your fucking cocks now.


----------



## jlacap (Feb 4, 2011)

bump.

lets see those cocks boys.  yee haw


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 4, 2011)

Prince said:


> Capt'n dick keeps deleting people's pics.




Prince , he is upsetting your wife, this terds gota go !!


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> No, I started this Public Announcement regarding verification of cock pics.
> 
> Anywho . . no moar editing . . I was really hoping to see DSRE drawn on someone's wanger


----------



## jlacap (Feb 4, 2011)

bump.

SHOW ME THAT RED RIPE RAVISHING THROBBING VEINY COCK NOW!


----------

